# Can you refuse reduced working hours?



## DannyBoy (7 May 2009)

I'm trying to find out what my options are, it looks like my company is going to put all of us on a 4-day week. From what I've been told this will be compulsory.

Do employees have any choice in this case?

Personally I believe I stand a good chance of finding a job elsewhere, and would rather accept redundancy and look for meaningful 5-day-week employment, even if it meant less money than what I'm paid at the moment.

I had a look at my contract and it just states the hours per week and remuneration. If my working hours were changed surely that would be a breach of contract?


----------



## Nutso (7 May 2009)

AFAIK as long as your company does not reduce your hours by more than half, there is not much you can do.  It doesn't qualify as short-time for redundancy purposes otherwise.  I'm not sure if the hours in the contract changes that or not.


----------



## maxdub (12 Jun 2009)

Hey Danny, I'm in the same situation just being offered 3 days/week. I refused they offered again and said that this is 'the best' they can do. I'd prefer redundancy as I have my loans insured and can't pay my bills with 3 days/week. I will keep refusing, can't do anything else.... 
Keep posted how are you getting on there!


----------



## DannyBoy (12 Jun 2009)

Hi Max!

As it turns out, I've applied for voluntary redundancy and the company's turned me down, seems they can't live without me, so I've declined all offers of pay cuts or reduced hours.

We'll see in 6 months when the next wave of redundancies hits, but I'm in the same boat as you, I'd prefer to be made redundant than to be put on a 3 day week.


----------



## maxdub (12 Jun 2009)

Keep us updated. I was offered 3 days a week and I refused but they haven't confirmed in writing yet. This situation is going on for over 5 months now, I'm being ignored at work, haven't received Christmas bonus while another employe did, etc. I won't agree to reduced hours so will see what happens but it looks for me that I will need a solicitor very soon. Any recommendations?


----------



## maxdub (12 Jun 2009)

oh yes, forgot to mention- when I told them that I can't meet my bill payments if I agree to 3 day week they told me to buy a bicycle and rent a flat!!!!!


----------



## DannyBoy (12 Jun 2009)

sounds like they're being dicks about the whole thing. if you think you're being singled out have a look at the equality tribunal, or the labour court. there are forms you can fill out and send to your boss, which might make them think twice about how they're acting.

I just had a quick look into it, the suggested process for bringing items to their attention etc, luckily things haven't gone that bad for me but I think I'm only a few weeks or months away from that.


----------

